# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  1-60 in ~40 min

## Shiramune

Hey Ownedcore. Long-time reader, first time poster.

The other thread about a quicker 1-60 leveling has been hotfixed (regarding farming MoP mobs), but I found another method.
Killing the Stone Troggs at the top of the ledge and in the village at Vektor Strand award a 6k~8k exp regardless of level. The troggs respawn really fast there, so it shouldn't be a trouble.
Screenie: http://imgur.com/gKw3CN0 (he was rested when it gave 6k~8k, still makes for 1 level per 1~2 minutes)

Enjoy  :Wink: 

EDIT: Edited the post.

----------


## jumperu

lol..what u mean "forging a proof"...just take a damn screen shot and post it on imgur!

----------


## ApplyLubrication

Will check now if this indeed works.

----------


## Knucii

Hello,looking for boost or can trade the boost EU-Alliance, Knucii#2866

----------


## Kaizuken

This will probably fixed so fast, like Tol Barad.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ares66

Where is Vektor Strand?

----------


## Plasma594

Deepholm I think

----------


## Shiramune

> Where is Vektor Strand?


https://i.imgur.com/g8DSUKR.jpg

----------


## jumperu

Verlok Grubthumper - NPC - World of Warcraft

these are the mobs from the ss....they are normal lvl 83...so this should work until lvl 80?...or how far have u got?

----------


## c172

> Hey Ownedcore. Long-time reader, first time poster.
> 
> The other thread about a quicker 1-60 leveling has been hotfixed (regarding farming MoP mobs), but I found another method.
> Killing the Stone Troggs at the top of the ledge and in the village at Vektor Strand award a 6k~8k exp regardless of level. The troggs respawn really fast there, so it shouldn't be a trouble.
> Screenie: imgur: the simple image sharer (he was rested when it gave 6k~8k, still makes for 1 level per 1~2 minutes)
> 
> Enjoy 
> 
> EDIT: Edited the post.


Fixed already, was that really worth your moment of glory? gz

----------


## Shiramune

> Fixed already, was that really worth your moment of glory? gz


Hasn't been fixed yet. Still leveling my mates.

----------


## Shiramune

Verlok Grubthumper - NPC - World of Warcraft
Verlok Shroomtender - NPC - World of Warcraft

These are the two you need. Not the ones below the ledge that run away.

----------


## Cryziz

Can you get there with only 2 players?

----------


## Shiramune

I got there with 3 people. Logged an alt for summon portal, logged over so they could summon me. We're netting around 3k~ exp each kill with a raid group of 7 people.

----------


## SpyderX

can i join you?

----------


## Dripperina

GOGOGOGO GUYS post all your spots so they fix everything Great job here ! ... Irony out

----------


## Kaizuken

> Fixed already, was that really worth your moment of glory? gz


No, can confirm that still works on EU.

----------


## timoty

Anyone want to trade boost? Have horde character need ally boost. EU

----------


## ceejayy

> I got there with 3 people. Logged an alt for summon portal, logged over so they could summon me. We're netting around 3k~ exp each kill with a raid group of 7 people.



can i join ? please

----------


## Shiramune

> can i join ? please


We're keeping to 7 because only the group with the booster nets the exp. We're benching and switching off when people reach 60.

----------


## dragonmaster

> We're keeping to 7 because only the group with the booster nets the exp. We're benching and switching off when people reach 60.



i only get around 100 exp per kill

----------


## dajnos

Vael, what do you think about until what level it will work ? Is it possible to get to 85 or something ?

----------


## Shiramune

> Vael, what do you think about until what level it will work ? Is it possible to get to 85 or something ?


We tried. After level 60 it's slower than killing normal level 60 mobs.

----------


## Shiramune

> i only get around 100 exp per kill


You're killing the wrong mobs. Check the screenie I made earlier in a post, you need the troggs on top of the stone pillar and in the village next to it. The elevated area, not the part where the Troggs run away

----------


## dajnos

But even if you would have RaF bonus exp I believe it should be fine. 

Is amount of exp you are getting is not growing after char reach lvl 60 ?

----------


## Shiramune

> But even if you would have RaF bonus exp I believe it should be fine. 
> 
> Is amount of exp you are getting is not growing after char reach lvl 60 ?


Heirlooms help, so I imagine RaF does too. 
And that's correct, after reaching level 60 it's useless.

----------


## Mull1s

Anyone wanna trade boost? Alliance EU, Pm me

----------


## arcanblade

1000+ exp at lvl 23, no raf but full heirlooms, not 8k, fixed or what?

----------


## Shanemag85

Not working on chamber of aspects eu, only getting 10xp per kill at lvl 86, maybe only works on lower levels?

----------


## Shiramune

> 1000+ exp at lvl 23, no raf but full heirlooms, not 8k, fixed or what?


The exp scales with levels. Lower levels seem like they go slow, but you'll notice the difference when you get 30.

----------


## Hybrin

> Not working on chamber of aspects eu, only getting 10xp per kill at lvl 86, maybe only works on lower levels?


HAHAHAHAHA thats because your well over the level cap for the area.... you its a spot for 1-60 not 85-90...

----------


## dajnos

If exp scales with levels, why above lvl 60 it is useless to farm that way ? Could you give some numbers or something?

I believe that with RaF bonus exp you can lvl it pretty fast.

----------


## Shiramune

> If exp scales with levels, why above lvl 60 it is useless to farm that way ? Could you give some numbers or something?
> 
> I believe that with RaF bonus exp you can lvl it pretty fast.


Beats me. It's terribly slow past level 60.

----------


## Battle123

after level 60 they give only 1100 / 1500 exp

----------


## dajnos

Oh, that's bad. Weird that it gets so lower after lvl 60. Mobs are lvl 82-83 so it should work atleast until lvl 80. Will let you know in some mins how is it going after lvl60 with RaF boost exp.

----------


## Knucii

i want to get boosted #Knucii2866, we will make the rest of the deal ingame.

----------


## mioni777

:Smile: 

10chars

----------


## arcanblade

I just wanna confirm that RaF does indeed make it 3x faster. Leveling multiple toons right now  :Smile:  Finally, something I'm not late into party with!

----------


## Dulfalas2

need help to tp / pex

I can pay
Dulfalas#2699

----------


## sassso

Hows the xp for characters at 60?
If its any faster than actually questing I think I'd rather just have a buddy do this for me.

----------


## [H]itman

Just tried this method with RAF - XP scales with your level so you start out with 2000xp/kill then gradually move up to 5500xp per kill at 60. 

From 37-60 took roughly 45 minutes due to others farming the location. Without anyone I wouldn't be surprised if this takes 15 minutes.

Thanks OP!

----------


## dragonmaster

LF booster paying at spot mattie#2218

----------


## ceejayy

need a booster i pay send me a pm

----------


## Dripperina

> Not working on chamber of aspects eu, only getting 10xp per kill at lvl 86, maybe only works on lower levels?


i lold pretty hard at that comment X'D

----------


## dualwars

Sucks  :Frown:  I got all my guys already at 60 from the timeless turtles bug. I want 70-80  :Frown:  anyone know a decent spot for that?

----------


## banzor

Don't forget your Elixir of Ancient Knowledge - Item - World of Warcraft making it even better.

+rep added  :Smile: .


You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later. 
Eh, gotta wait lol.

----------


## oh.mr.t

well do u know how its work for peeps with 70+ ?

----------


## Shiramune

> well do u know how its work for peeps with 70+ ?


Very slow.

----------


## c172

> Hasn't been fixed yet. Still leveling my mates.


Yes your right, just got one to 70 then started a lvl1 and though damn they seen his posts already! but I don't think it will be far away.

----------


## oh.mr.t

eh... that bad... want to get out from this bracket :P

----------


## Zeranny

Edit: tried it out, was painfully slow

----------


## myboy128

> Anyone on Ally EU up for trying this out, I have a warlock for summons.
> Zeranny#2245


You level me first? Or I level you first?
Also I'm NightRaven.

----------


## Zeranny

> You level me first? Or I level you first?
> Also I'm NightRaven.


Need your actual battle tag, the one with the # and we can do you first if you want.

----------


## myboy128

Cool, what realm?

NightRaven#23245

Ally, EU.

----------


## Nylina

Im us Ally if anyone has room!

----------


## Krustan

is it normally that it gives like 109 exp in lvl 3 ? Oo

----------


## justpriest

Cool, what realm?

justpriest#2282

Ally,Horde EU.

----------


## stitches7495

> is it normally that it gives like 109 exp in lvl 3 ? Oo


not sure the number, but it took me about 45 minutes 1-60 1/2 (didnt realize id hit 60 when i did) and that was with another character farming there too. you should get a level or so off every big pull

----------


## nvdeadshot

Lf for help Us horde Nvdead#1651

----------


## Krustan

> not sure the number, but it took me about 45 minutes 1-60 1/2 (didnt realize id hit 60 when i did) and that was with another character farming there too. you should get a level or so off every big pull


well it takes like 23424234 hours to level on EU-Silvermoon because like 10 others are here farming.

----------


## tomtwostep

ALLY US here willing to trade a boost, pm me your battle tag

----------


## Sylenos

Just wanted to comment... have tried this on several realms US servers and it works wonderfully up to 60.... however, 8 out of 9 realms I tried are packed with people. And several of these people have some sort of bogus sense of entitlement to every mob that spawns in "their" area, telling others to basically f-off in whispers if they try to farm the same areas (which is stupid since theres no way we can all stake out claims on such a small spawn point for these mobs, so its an every man for himself kind of thing) - I received no less than a dozen very rude whispers from folks when I was out there this morning for roughly 2 hours. If you are one of those people that think you own the zone, get over yourself. You're only making yourself look like a very spoiled little brat of a child with that attitude.

----------


## bluhart

ally eu Lf some1 to lv with,pm me

----------


## Shanemag85

> i lold pretty hard at that comment X'D


Haha fair play I deserve this for not reading things properly, I didn't notice the lvl 1 - 60 bit haha

----------


## dragonmaster

> well it takes like 23424234 hours to level on EU-Silvermoon because like 10 others are here farming.



whats your batteltag got other spot where no 1 is and i am also on silvermoon eu

----------


## belime

if some one could boost me that would be sweet just pm me and ill pm you my btag  :Big Grin:

----------


## myboy128

Doesn't work on EU.
Tried a couple of hours ago.

----------


## nvdeadshot

LF people to lvl with Us-Horde. Nvdead#1651

----------


## myboy128

Am in the EU, but wondering if a US person invites an EU person, will it take me cross-servers?

And if so, my btag is NightRaven#23245, yeah, if you're in the US, wanting to do this, add me. (I'm not a Lock so we need someone else for that unless you are)

----------


## Brandyn Lordi

horde arthas here, im down to swap boosts... just tested it on a lvl 44.. granting 2k xp per kill.

----------


## Eloren

I know a good spot, if anyone wants to help me boost my lock I'll return the favor, PM me.
Ally/US

----------


## demin2k

I went after needlerock mystics instead, faster respawn and less people there.
Got to lvl 60 in 42 minutes minutes.
had 1 mount carrier to keep me safe and 1 other class to tag and kill mobs.

----------


## ravvage73

cancelling request

----------


## CaptnHaddock

Trade boosts EU alliance add Madsen#2955 1-60

----------


## Gahmuret

Fixed on EU-Antonidas

----------


## Waffel

Can anyone confirm that exploit has been fixed?

----------


## arcanblade

It's better if you run with a full group, so make sure to invite lots of people that needs boosting, you get around 50% more exp or something like that.

----------


## wraithe

need a booster will pay in bnet card

----------


## SpyderX

2 open spots
PM me 
US horde

----------


## karlshube

i need 2 Slots if someone got some, pls pm me EU -Horde

----------


## Sinnex Shoaib

> need a booster will pay in bnet card


Which Side Ally? Horde ? and Eu US ? Realy Need Card Boost u till 60 i m Eu Horde

----------


## mackank

This is so insane. I did 6 characters with my raf friend. took like 5 hours

----------


## Flewer

Working on EU-Ravencrest. Wen't on my level 57 warlock and got to level 60 in three minutes.

----------


## facelesssoul

Not working on Darkmoon Faire-EU  :Frown: 
*
You think blizz are fixing in ALPHABETICAL order?*

----------


## Waffel

still seems to be working

----------


## Tizzue

Lf booster for eu alliance tizzue#2292

----------


## Dewdr0p

Boosting US horde, PM for info.

----------


## Sephiroth007

Nevermind - gl all.

----------


## Georgebuurt

GeorgeGEORGE#2281 EU Alliance. Need some boosters. I have a lock

----------


## jshane7422

Needing a boost us horde PM me plz

----------


## genis09

US Horde - I do not mind trading boosts. I just need a way to get summoned. 

Pm me for bnet

----------


## I-am Forbes

Trading boosts US - Horde add me Forbes#1827

----------


## tauna

Working on any Oceanic servers still?

----------


## c172

Good stuff .

----------


## 070ky58

Looking for somebody to boost me, will return the favour. EU server, battletag: Kaan#2740

----------


## katsuz

Looking for a summon on US Horde,

----------


## I-am Forbes

If you guys are interested I'll be making a skype conference with people trying to trade runs if you're interested add me on skype conference.host

----------


## tauna

> Selling Boost as well! 8k! US - Alliance side. PM me for interest


Would that work with an Oceanic server?

----------


## Willie1993

Looking to trade Boosts, PM for Btag

----------


## Concealment

I know a better trick then this.. Faster too. PM for Details.

----------


## Firga

My friend is doing boosts for 6k gold on EU alliance /whisper [email protected] or add on skype Urosh_92  :Smile:

----------


## dunkdk

> I know a better trick then this.. Faster too. PM for Details.


Can't whisper you too many messages, and i really want to know how to get fast to 60 as i wanna use the boosting service 60-90  :Smile:

----------


## Lowskillx

> I know a better trick then this.. Faster too. PM for Details.


Cant send you PM... Pls PM me <3

----------


## tauna

> Cant send you PM... Pls PM me <3


Same here. PM please

----------


## trenchy

Would also like a PM if you know a good spot  :Smile:

----------


## Laurent

pm me with spot please for eu horde, thanks

----------


## Mobz10001

I would Like a PM aswell!

----------


## Repyras

I'd like to know aswell.

----------


## m4ttw4lt0n

I want a pm way more than any of the guys above me. Hahah jk

Seriously tho, pm me the sspot.

----------


## macw713

patched on bleeding hollow - us and most other us servers. giving lowbies 100 xp per kill now

----------


## MasqLB

lemme know if youre sharing info ;P

----------


## FernzY

Any info on farming spots would be nice  :Smile:  PM me please

----------


## hyze14

Same pls !

----------


## Georgebuurt

Mind telling me the other location through pm? so blizz wont see ofc

----------


## justpriest

looking up to boost Horde/Alliance EU

Btag : justpriest#2282

----------


## kaothic

> _I know a better trick then this.. Faster too. PM for Details._


Pm me, thx!

----------


## nico1nico2

Someone pm me with spots I'm horde on illidian

----------


## LFBOOST

Could anyone post/pm a working location/mob? Thanks!

----------


## nico1nico2

Hey man couldnt pm you, but pm me

----------


## Georgebuurt

pm me dudes

----------


## oscardu

someone can pm me a location?

----------


## Exp_King

Please PM me location.

Thanks

----------


## xsuicide

^ Same with everyone else.

----------


## hyze14

anyone got a working location ? pm me pls

----------


## Tizzue

Lf boost add tizzue#2292 if you have a spot eu alliance

----------


## Evilscare

> anyone got a working location ? pm me pls


new leveling spot pls?

PM pls

----------


## enbergg

PM if there is some working spots!

----------


## bfrsmedic2

I am all about another way if you can toss me a pm also please.

Thanks

----------


## Katfanton

PM please ^^

----------


## Superios

Someone PM me spot too please?

----------


## molzofbrian

LF boost (will pay gold US Thrall) or spot PM me

----------


## BlaNICK

Would appreciate a PM to if you know about it still working.

----------


## ZoR12

WTT boosts in EU Horde. PM me (or just add #PhilipLap2847)!!

----------


## justpriest

a group that seeks a person for up xp ?

Btag : justpriest#2282

----------


## Nikkien

pm me please and ty.

----------


## Eseleme

This place has worked for years? It started to suck cuz of CRZ and the bots that were farming cloth up there 24/7

I used to lvl my chars there in Cata lol

----------


## Requisiteofed

Pm a location please :3

----------


## mOBBELITO

PM location please

----------


## Manzey

I'd like a PM too please

----------


## m4ttw4lt0n

Hello. US Horde player here, looking for anyone who wants to trade boosting, or even to search locations. I know of one location from this thread that we could test out, if you know any more, we could try those as well.

I have a Warlock, and a two person seater. 

PM or add my BattleTag: Liquidpixel#1400

----------


## dmitrox

add me ingame , thetrain#1339

I do not know the location. Please send me it.

----------


## virlo

send me pm with location pls or add kwadi#2772

----------


## molzofbrian

/who Bastion of Twilight.

new spot.

+rep  :Smile: 

PM me want to purchase boost if anyones selling

----------


## Nylina

There are a zillion people in bot, but all 90s. Hmmm what do i not know.

----------


## genis09

> There are a zillion people in bot, but all 90s. Hmmm what do i not know.


There is a popular BoT honorbuddy profile.

----------


## amazingxx

PM me to trade boosts, I'm on Alliance US without a lock.

----------


## Drbob

Hey, don't know if it's allowed, if not just delete my post, trying to help out.
Since the spot is super overfamed, I found other mobs you can grind and I made a thread about it.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...40-60-min.html ([Alternative] 1-60 in appr. 40-60 min)

Cheers

----------


## FifaPlaya96

looking to trade boosts US Horde but is willing to do it on alliance aswell darkparagon#1421

----------


## m4ttw4lt0n

US Horde Warlock here looking for boosting partner to trade boosts with, I have 2 accounts, and just need you to help summon. 

#Liquidpixel1400

----------


## FifaPlaya96

> US Horde Warlock here looking for boosting partner to trade boosts with, I have 2 accounts, and just need you to help summon. 
> 
> #Liquidpixel1400


added you mate  :Smile:

----------


## Sanega

Also added.

----------


## Makkan33

Anyone on EU horde wanna do this?

----------


## Scully

US alliance, only have a 2 seater mount to offer. Willing to trade boosts if anyone knows a location. scully#1986

----------


## vetis

Here is a little Profile i made with tramper runs a loop around the ledge where the troggs run off, i did this quickly with the blackspots so you made need to add a few in but i let it run for over 2 hours and only had to add one or 2 in without it running off,regardless it works enjoy the levels :Smile: 

Edit: ran with a 550 pvp warrior (prolly have better results with aoe class)

https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/7...is/1415005057/

TinyUpload.com - best file hosting solution, with no limits, totaly free

----------


## jokemasterxxx

> Hey Ownedcore. Long-time reader, first time poster.
> 
> The other thread about a quicker 1-60 leveling has been hotfixed (regarding farming MoP mobs), but I found another method.
> Killing the Stone Troggs at the top of the ledge and in the village at Vektor Strand award a 6k~8k exp regardless of level. The troggs respawn really fast there, so it shouldn't be a trouble.
> Screenie: imgur: the simple image sharer (he was rested when it gave 6k~8k, still makes for 1 level per 1~2 minutes)
> 
> Enjoy 
> 
> EDIT: Edited the post.


Big time saver +2 Rep

----------


## Yasu

Either I'm doing ot wrong or it was patched.
1.- Go to deepholme.with my lock
2.- Summon the alt (friend)
3.- Take him to the spots you mentioned
4.- Start killing around (we're in party)

What am i doing wrong?

----------


## Coredhx

Looking for a fast boost @ EU-Aegwynn (Alliance) will pay with Gold - PM your battletag i got RAF Items (1hour 300% xp)

----------


## frostygh

> EDIT: Edited the post.


Hahaha "EDIT: Edited the post"

----------


## Spaceman93

> Hahaha "EDIT: Edited the post"


Hahahahha, you made my day.
Btw, still works.

----------


## forfunsake

Wanna boost some alts for both horde and alliance. Know the spots. Can farm with 2 accs. Need a warlock for summon and a 3rd. btag - [email protected]

----------


## Vociferate

> Wanna boost some alts for both horde and alliance. Know the spots. Can farm with 2 accs. Need a warlock for summon and a 3rd. btag - [email protected]



Sent a request

----------


## Ownerism

> Wanna boost some alts for both horde and alliance. Know the spots. Can farm with 2 accs. Need a warlock for summon and a 3rd. btag - [email protected]


Sent PM, I don't have real ID

----------


## djrich

need a warlock that can summon pm alliance NA

----------


## Ownerism

> need a warlock that can summon pm


EU? Alliance / Horde?

----------


## forummejl

Would love a PM with spots if it's still working!
Could trade boost EU (alliance) 565 toon boosting

----------


## keit

Anyone wanna trade boosts? I got a 2seater, Horde EU.

PM

----------


## Coolbasz

I want to swap boost, ally EU pm me!

----------


## Blati

Looking for a boost EU Horde Blati#2669

----------


## Viktoras Freigofas

if anyone playing on Oceaning realms maybe try pvp, pm me  :Smile:  im new

----------


## jrj21092

if anyone wants to trade boosts im open to it, pm me
alliance US

----------


## tepasonn

LF Alliance EU trade boost. I have 2 seat mount, hope u also got it. add tepason#2139

----------


## dualwars

Lf someone with access to Molten Front Will pay G on Oceanic

----------


## Yasu

LF trade boost Alliance US
I have a walock with access to molten front and 2 seat mount

----------


## JohnMcEnroe

I tried on US-Mal'ganis and I was only getting 75 xp as a level 4 am i missing something

----------


## jrj21092

yasu i tried to message you back but your mailbox is full

----------


## Yasu

> yasu i tried to message you back but your mailbox is full


try again please

----------


## djkng

LF Boost Trade Oceanic Alliance.

Only need from Level 1-29.

No access to a Warlock though unfortunately.

----------


## freddythetiger

its fixed getting 9xp/mob

----------


## Sephiroth007

Done - thank you!

----------


## dualwars

> its fixed getting 9xp/mob


What is fixed?

----------


## elMonstro

> its fixed getting 9xp/mob


No, its not. As I'm writing I'm leveling alt, currently getting about 1.3k xp per mob at level 24.

EU realm

----------


## manimisc

LF Boost Trading on US Horde. Have a warlock that can summon.

----------


## Perkyspy

LF trade EU Alliance add me on Buu0221#2574

----------


## Ceronash8418

As of 12:35 Central, it is no longer working on Proudmoore/Gnomeregan US

Was giving 2k per kill, now giving 100 per kill.

----------


## Mrfuzzy

molten front fixed

----------


## enbergg

i can confirm aswell that both Molten Front and Deepholm are now fixed on Frostmane EU. Rip

----------


## Vociferate

Nowhere in Deeplholme is even giving my lowbies experience.  :Frown: 

My ususal case - day late and a dollar short with this exploits.

----------


## theguy

Ah godamn EU is fixed

----------


## Mhyr

Need more streamers to share this so it gets fixed faster. (sarcasm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )
Getting sick of this.

----------


## Sticky Fingaz

Got couple of characters up to 70 than granted rest with RaF, I'm satisfied with this one.  :Smile:  Idk if it still works tho.

----------


## trenchy

If anyone got a spot could you please PM me about it?  :Smile:

----------


## Bokutox

Anybody get banned using this>? my accountwas banned and this is the only ting i did wrong

----------


## BroBeforeFoe

> Anybody get banned using this>? my accountwas banned and this is the only ting i did wrong


No, but I have just powerleveled one character. How many chars have you leveled? Was a permaban or what?

----------


## as7s

> Anybody get banned using this>? my accountwas banned and this is the only ting i did wrong


you probably botted during so leeel. also you just gave us minor information. was it temp perma what?

----------


## arcanblade

So is this method nerfed?

----------


## bazshi

Anyone tried this during Wod yet? and still know if it's working to lvl 1-60

----------


## lilsniff

> Anyone tried this during Wod yet? and still know if it's working to lvl 1-60


I'm pretty sure those methods were fixed before WoD launched, so I don't think they'll work now either  :Smile:

----------


## bazshi

Well, this one wasen't that huge of a bug as the other one. SInce this actully worked for 1 week without nerf. Guess i gotta try it out myself

----------


## lilsniff

> Well, this one wasen't that huge of a bug as the other one. SInce this actully worked for 1 week without nerf. Guess i gotta try it out myself


Go ahead, but I don't think you'll have much luck :/

----------


## crricha13

definitely going to try.

----------


## Soulkiffer3

update status pls.

----------


## Retsalk

Does this still work?

----------


## moor2

you should read those posts above.. it was fixed like 2 weeks ago..

----------

